# FS: RamSet "Cobra" Powder Actuated Tool...



## DIYinTO (Jul 20, 2005)

*FS: RamSet "Cobra" Powder Actuated Tool...NEW PRICE!*

Hello. 

I purchased this powder actuated fastening tool about a year ago and only fired it once. The tool is BRAND NEW. I paid over $400CAD for this thing. You can see the price tag on the floor in the 2nd picture. I'd like to get $200CAD shipped for it.



















I'll also include a special cleaning kit (3 brushes, lube, etc.), 60 loads (20 green, 20 yellow and 20 red), a pair of safety glasses and a bottle of cleaner for the barrel.

If you're interested, shoot me a PM or email me, [email protected]

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## DIYinTO (Jul 20, 2005)

New price!

$150CAD shipped!

Mike


----------



## DIYinTO (Jul 20, 2005)

Noone is interested even at this price? This tool sells for more than $400 at Home Depot here in Canada. I'm letting it go for nearly a 1/4 of the price and its essentially brand new!

Someone has got to want this thing. $150 shipped to your door. If you're wary to buy from a new member, I have positive feedback on eBay and I have completed 12 transactions on PayPal. I'm a reputable guy. If you'd like to get in touch with me, you can email me, [email protected] or you can reach me on MSN messenger at [email protected].


----------

